# mix is this ok please



## Moor-Mice (Oct 10, 2012)

40% oats
30% wild brid seed
15% small dog kibble
10% budgie seed
5% mealworms

as a mix thanks


----------



## Moor-Mice (Oct 10, 2012)

Ok guys alot of you have looked at my post could you please let me know if its ok I think it is and I want to get it tomorrow so if you could let me know before then that wouyld be great.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

it sounds similar to what i use  but i only put in about 10% dog food and more budgie seed .... and often hang budgie millet in the cage they love climbing up it and eating at the top


----------



## Moor-Mice (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks Andy I did find your post very helpfull made me realise I could make my own I know have a 1.5kg bag of home made. appreciate it thanks


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

it sounds fine to me


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Sounds like a lot of seed to me - 40% altogether. I would also only give the mealworms now and again rather than putting them in the mix. I know from keeping/breeding African pygmy hedgehogs that mealworms are the equivalent of chocolate - tasty but fatty. Good if you're breeding but if you only have pets not a staple food.


----------



## Moor-Mice (Oct 10, 2012)

there is alos pasta mixed in small animal feed, cat food, mealworm its not jsut seeds that is just the base thanks


----------

